# Pike Street Buskers



## The Barbarian (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 31, 2016)

The Barbarian said:


>


Were they any good? can't hear anything

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 31, 2016)

About as good as jug band bass and ukulele can be.    Seriously, they were really getting into it.  When I do this, I always drop a few bucks in the box.    They earn it as far as I'm concerned.    

Cities would be less alive if these guys weren't out performing for us.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 1, 2017)

I bet those old timers do well at busking too.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice shots - looks like too much work for me.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 1, 2017)

I always drop some coin whenever I shoot street entertainers.  I don't feel anything with your images ... they lack an intimacy I seek.  Get closer.  Capture the sounds with your lens.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 2, 2017)

I figure that if I get a shot, they should get paid.   So I drop a few dollars in the box each time.


----------

